# What lizard would get along with a blue tongue lizard?



## rachmoo (Feb 27, 2012)

I am building an outdoor enclosure, and want about 2 lizards in there. I have blue tongues that I want to put outside on warm days for a few hours, so I need something that will get along with them. I have looked at shinglebacks and cunningham skinks, but was wondering if there is anything else I could possibly get?


----------



## eipper (Feb 28, 2012)

Land mullets, adult bearded dragons and eastern water dragons


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 28, 2012)

My shingle back and blue tounge are awesome together, they love eachother. They are both fully grown


----------

